# Nexus 3 speed Disc SG-3D55 RACEWORTHY?



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi all, I ride and race single speed 90% of the time and use a Rohloff for the occasional trip to the mountains and or endurance\marathon race with real climbing. There are some flatish with some climbing races where the Rohloff and its weight would not be more advantageous\fun over a SS while imo a 3 speed like the Nexus would.

Is anybody racing the 3sp nexus? I have been advised that it "does not like to be cranked hard for example getting out of a turn" and that it weighs more than the advertised 950ish grams.

Would I be better off with a 1x3 or 1x4 setup? (frame has vertical dropouts and is converted to SS with a ISCG chain device which could be swapped for a chain guide).


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

AFAIK only 1 of the 3 speed hubs has ever been used as a competition part. 

In the early days the top riders in the UK used to race with S-A 3 speeds. They weren't breaking them 80 years ago so they should still be able to handle any reasonable power output.

I'm not sure I'd want to be doing jumps on any of the 3 speeds though.


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

Velobike said:


> AFAIK only 1 of the 3 speed hubs has ever been used as a competition part.
> 
> In the early days the top riders in the UK used to race with S-A 3 speeds. They weren't breaking them 80 years ago so they should still be able to handle any reasonable power output.
> 
> I'm not sure I'd want to be doing jumps on any of the 3 speeds though.


interesting. I am not doing any stunts on my bikes and I chose the nexus over the SA because it's supposedly lighter.


----------



## Jeff Stevens (Mar 31, 2011)

I think the nexus 3 speed is pretty damn tough. I have a wheelset built up with it and I beat on it pretty hard. It never slipped, and I'm a 240lb masher.

The only reason I couldn't get along with the hub was the lousy 3 speed grip shifter. It's a hunk of junk.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

You may dig the thread below:

BAM


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

yep, went trough that thread, could not find anything about real weight or racing it though


----------



## bikeisbetter (Aug 15, 2009)

3 speed hubs are so simple I can't see anything going wrong with them in any application.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/04/Sturmey_Archer_3spd_bicycle_hub.jpg

The roller clutch may develop some delay in engagement over the time. I'd give it a try nonetheless. The setup together with the Hammerschmidt sounds especially tempting: 300% ratio, no duplicate gears. Only shifting will be awkward.


----------

